# Dog barks at every sound in the house



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jupiter is so barky, it's starting to get on my nerves.

We spend most of our time in my office. Whenever my wife or daughter calls me or each other, Jupiter barks. Whenever he hears the door to the bedroom open, he barks. Whenever my wife or daughter come into my office, he barks at them. He also barks whenever I get toilet paper from the roll (even though he's sitting right next there, because of course he has to follow me when I use the restroom). 

Help!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Lyka barks a lot, but only inside if the doorbell rings or someone knocks. But outside, she would bark 24/7, and it started driving not only me crazy, but the neighbors as well. The only thing I found to work is controversial, so you can do your own research to see if this is something you would want to do.

It’s called petzoom. It’s a little rectangular controller, with one button on it. You hit the button, and it emits a high pitched sound that you cannot hear, but the dogs can. Some people say it works because it is causing pain in the animal, but Lyka has never shown pain with it, she just gives me the GSD head tilt. It instantly stops her barking, and I can redirect her with something at that point. But once she’s into her barking, it’s the only thing that will get her to refocus on me.

They sell it on amazon, I think it’s around 15-20 bucks, so not expensive. I actually bought 3, went to my neighbors, and gave them each one. Just so they could quiet her if I was at work. Once I did that, she really cut back a ton on her barking, because it was a “correction” she would get for barking, without me home. I feel like it taught her that barking was not acceptable, whether I was home or not. I use it very rarely now, but I’m generally home and can give her a verbal correction now because we’ve setup the guidelines with the petzoom. I only have to use it now if workers or landscapers go in our backyard, because they are invading her territory. I hit the button once to break her concentration on the backyard, call her to me, and she normally just lays at my feet until they are gone.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Sounds really basic and silly, but honestly just positive praise and a “cut it out” command has started to work for us. 

My girl is a power barker for specific things. If she hears the next door neighbour’s dogs out, she will launch herself from where she is and bark so loud and ferociously it terrifies people who aren’t used to it because she’ll plow anything over for the fight. She would gladly take out a window to try and fence fight them if she could. But with consistent “cut it out” reprimands and light corrections, and then TONS of praise for being good, she now just does this hilariously stupid “oOOoO” under her breath when she hears them and I tell her to cut it out. Then she cries a bit out of frustration and huffs here and there, but no more nutty barking anymore. 

I used to think I’d need a bark collar for her, but nope. Just patience, consequence, and praise has worked for her. She is two now though, so I think the maturity has helped.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds silly but what has worked for me is a can of coins. If the dogs start to bark in the house too much I tell them "cut". If they continue I shake a can of coins and they look at me like "OK" I guess you mean it and they shut up.


----------



## Hannagonzales (Jul 30, 2019)

You can use anti bark or no bark collar.


----------



## robert_cobbs (Aug 2, 2019)

*happy to help*

don't worry, its a common problem with German Shephards as they are pretty aggressive in nature by birth, even i faced similar problems with my two year old dog Bruno. I tried different types of collars walking him without leash didn't even help.

Finally, my friend advised me to consult a professional, there is a place named Camp Bow Wow in Middlesex NJ where they have different types of training programs ranging from basic to advanced with reasonable prices, after consulting them Bruno became a lot calmer and even he has become pretty playful around new dogs which was a nightmare earlier.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Like any other behavior you have to try and figure out how the dog is getting a pay-day from it. Does Jupiter think it is his job to be the uber watch dog? Does he get you to get up and interact with him when he barks? One way to curb this is to teach a different response to noises. Have a friend come to the door and teach Jupiter what you would like him to do instead, like go sit on a mat. Reward when he does the behavior without the bark. Just do the teaching phase in small increments. Too big of a change might be hard for him to figure out. 

Have Jupiter "find" family. My dogs love it when we each have a handful of treats (small hotdog bits so they don't need to stop and chew) and my husband and I hide in different parts of the house. One of us will tell our dogs to Find (Name) and while the dogs run off, we hide in a new spot. The dogs go back and forth a number of times. Now we can tell the dogs to "go get (name) and it becomes part of their work. 

For things like toilet paper, it may sound funny but do a few obedience drills in the bathroom while sitting on the throne (yes, the sign of a true dog lover when they will do things like this). This can be a good time to do down, sit, stand, spin if you bathroom is big enough. The noise of the t.p. roll might become much less interesting.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting video on the subject.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I gave up on this whole thing last week when my husband, peacefully sleeping on the couch, let out a snore...

...And Faren spent the next 5 minutes hackled and chuffing searching the house for the noise while Seger barked his fool head off checking all the windows...

And then he snored AGAIN. :headbang::headbang:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It didn’t wake him up? 

My boy barks at talking in another part of the house but only if someone else talks, not me. I mostly broke them of random barking by teaching them Quiet. I also thank them first for letting me know, then say Quiet. If there is a real “threat” like a stranger walking by, I let them bark a little. I want them to alert me to possible dangers. If you teach them not to bark at all, they stop being watch dogs. They even protect my neighbor who lives alone. My dogs never bark at her but there was a strange man in her yard who spoke when they were outside and I thought they would tear through the wall. I had to take them inside to shut them up. When I explained to her why they were barking, she was grateful.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LuvShepherds said:


> It didn’t wake him up?


Nope. Nothing wakes him up. Not smoke alarms. Not telephones. Not me screaming in his face when I get home at midnight after 2nd shift to find our 3 year old covered in red ink and happily peeling slices of cheese off a block while he cheefully yells out "Hi Mommy!" And the toddler episode was 23 years ago. It's a thing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol and I thought I was the only one and Max The other night my fire alarm went off it stopped before i was about to smash it pieces- 2:30am. I thought it was my alarm clock at first as I was waking up but then it chirped fire fire. I ran all around the house in a delirium checking every room for smoke with max at my side barking and checking every corner of the room looking for that noise. I was delirious but was hard not to notice him looking at me like we were on some mission and proud to join my cause. I just replaced all fire alarms as this happened the first time last July and was told to replace the fire alarms since they were 15 years old. Changed them and still happened but did stop. The kids were in the deepest sleep and did not even stir with the fire alarm but heard us barreling around the house I had to have them help me smell for smoke to. It must of been a power surge or something or a battery going. 

Luna will bark at the feral cats outside. I do think she will bark and pop an eye or have a stroke out sometimes her eyes are irritated and think it’s from barking. I call her because in but it is a continual thing. The cats do just sit and laugh at her it drives her bonkers.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

David’s video was very interesting (even if the person was rather monotone and boring). When I lived in an apt with Lyka and Crios, the first month was pure misery. Lyka barked at all the things in the video. It was exhausting for both of us, and if you’ve never heard an adult shepherd bark at full on attack volume in a very small space, count yourself lucky! 

It did go a long way towards stopping a lot of her bad behaviors. It was an unintentional flooding. I did have the luxury of having the apt directly across the driveway. I put in a two way baby monitor, and when I would hear her barking I could tell her “enough” or “knock it off” and she would stop. I imagine she was trying to find me in the apt ?. Helped a lot with her leash reactivity because she was again unintentionally flooded with other dogs. Plus the whole aging thing. 

She stopped barking at the landscapers when they were doing neighbors yards, and all it took was “enough” about 30 times. Lol

So maybe a little more exposure to the noises combined with training like the video explains would work for Jupiter. Couldn’t hurt, that’s for sure!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

You could try teaching your dog a "quiet" command. Rollo has a "speak" & "quiet" command & they are immensely helpful!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I also found leashing the dogs or sit on the dogs can help show the dog what you want. Often I had to do this when the kids went outside and Max was a pup he wanted to join them. I had someone fix something in the basement. I let the service person in through the outer basement. The dogs were not aware or see the service man /come in. Lots of banging the dogs were barking, Max biting at the window as he saw the guy get something from his truck they wanted to know who was in our home. I will say it’s okay, enough the dogs will get quiet but Max still watching for the service person to come back up the out side stairs Max is very quiet not making a peep. It is where I then have to tell him to go to his spot or place command. Then he settles and knows all is good. 
https://youtu.be/W2WgOZUebnY

https://youtu.be/_UKBPkjpv8E

https://youtu.be/O75dyWITP1s


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I found the other video showing a few minutes later. After they chilled out they chilled out on their own. Spot or place I use the area rugs so all the area rugs have a function. They eventually go to their own spot with lots of repetition prior to. Hear the little guy I think he just wanted out of his crate. 
https://youtu.be/AfOIRu4LruQ


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I seem to have forgotten I asked this question, sorry to everyone who responded! I'll take them into consideration. I recently got the advice to just scatter food whenever he starts barking; although it sounds like it would reinforce him for barking, apparently the theory is that it disrupts a barking reflex which may not even be under the control of the dog. I will check out that video pronto.


----------



## RealThreats (Feb 23, 2020)

CactusWren said:


> I seem to have forgotten I asked this question, sorry to everyone who responded! I'll take them into consideration. I recently got the advice to just scatter food whenever he starts barking; although it sounds like it would reinforce him for barking, apparently the theory is that it disrupts a barking reflex which may not even be under the control of the dog. I will check out that video pronto.


Your problem is simple.

I'm not sure how old your boy is, but since this thread is seven months old it probably safe to assume he is old enough for a prong collar.

Teach him what the word "enough" is to diffuse him. Keep him on leash with the handles cut off so it doesn't catch on anything. When he barks inappropriately, tell him "enough". When he barks again - disobeying your command - tell him "NO" and pop the leash hard enough to get his attention. As soon as he stops barking say "yes" or "good boy" and praise him in higher pitch voice accompanied by petting.

It should only take you one or two corrections for him to understand when you say "enough".

That is all there is to it.

Praise what you want and correct what you don't.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

CactusWren said:


> Theory is that it disrupts a barking reflex


Yes, this is what I used with Ole's reactivity. I struggled with the idea that I was actually rewarding him for barking. For Ole, a correction was not an option. Once he had escalated, a correction just made him madder. Plus, he was a 4-month-old dog with issues, I wanted to show him how to behave rather than how not to behave. Now, 2 months later, he likes putting on his prong collar. It means something fun and challenging is about to happen.

The trick, which was really hard for me to get right was to scatter the food as soon as possible. Ideally, I could catch him between the first indication that he was about to bark and redirect him before he escalated into barking. If I was too slow, the food was to prevent him from escalating further and self-rewarding by barking his head off. I would reward him for a couple of barks rather than let him blow-up. Which for us meant barking, growing, lunging, and snapping.

This is probably why experienced trainers seem almost magical in their ability to calm a dog. Their understanding of the dog and their timing is impeccable. A couple of repetitions, maybe be a correction of two and the dog is setting calm as can be.


----------

